# HOW MUCH a night?



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

And yes, I am shouting!
We're looking to get away next weekend to the New Forest. Unfortunately it's high season because of half term.....
I've just looked at the web site, and Hollands Wood is £18 a night - oh plus £1.50 a night for weekends - and that's without hook-up bcause there aren't any (no problem for us). So £19.50 a night, if you're a member.(£3.50 extra if you aren't, but we are CCC members so fine. - and there's no over 55 discount. Still ridiculously expensive for somwheere that used to be dirt cheap, but theyve done up the loos & showers apparently, so we've got to pay.
:roll: 
How about our winter favourite, Setthorns? Cor, £11.00 that's more like it, but add on the £1.50, and £3.50 if you want hook-up. But wait a minute, no showers or loos. At least we get 30% off for the over 55's there.


Maybe we'll work over the weekend & go away on Sunday night & get the lower rates :lol: :lol: But it's not exactly a cheap "escape to nature" nowadays, is it?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

It's not holiday time in Scotland apart from today as bank holiday but all week its high season here! talk about rip off Britain - for 4 of us and two dogs for Edinburgh CC site its £24.50 a night - here at Thorntonloch its £14 and personally prefer this site but Edinburgh here we come!!

I would like to wild camp later this week but daren't am a pussy can't face thought of 6am knock on the door with two sprogs and two dogs moving on in me jimjams!

We want to go up to Stirling but sites are hard to come by.

Greenie


----------



## darach (Dec 15, 2006)

hi greenie
Wild camped last year in Stirling at the car park of the Wallace Monument. Not the best place in the world but OK and remember you are in the central belt of Scotland. Make sure and visit Stirling Castle and Edinburgh Castle. Check deals for visits to Scottish Heritage properties, if you are not a member. Sorry to hijack the thread.
Derek


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers (Sep 2, 2008)

Should have tried sandy balls, similar amount but at least you get all included at no cost, plus leisure facilities etc etc. 

Don't mind paying high price for a good site, but when nothing is on offer it puts you off!


----------



## Vennwood (Feb 4, 2007)

bognormike said:


> And yes, I am shouting!
> We're looking to get away next weekend to the New Forest. Unfortunately it's high season because of half term.....
> I've just looked at the web site, and Hollands Wood is £18 a night - oh plus £1.50 a night for weekends - and that's without hook-up bcause there aren't any (no problem for us). So £19.50 a night, if you're a member.(£3.50 extra if you aren't, but we are CCC members so fine. - and there's no over 55 discount. Still ridiculously expensive for somwheere that used to be dirt cheap, but theyve done up the loos & showers apparently, so we've got to pay.
> :roll:
> ...


Hi Mike try a little further west. Just got back from Exmouth and Teignmouth area where St John Caravan site with all facilities £13 or £11 without electric. Or there is the National Trust site on Maer Lane, Exmouth - £8 per night with superb facilities - £1.50 extra for EHU. This site is a little gem, very clean, extremely tidy etc. Lots to do in the area and Exmouth has really seen the light in terms of attracting the tourist


----------



## solentviews (May 9, 2005)

Do what I do Mike, use the C & CC weekend or holiday site meets. Romsey behind Romsey Rapids. A field which is usually quiet and within easy walk of Romsey for the morning paper. Was there with Kristian last weekend and intend going again this weekend weather permitting. No frills but only £7 per night.
Ian


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I agree with Ian C&CC holiday sites, (or any of the DA meets listed in the magazine). We now know an excellent CS for a fiver near Ringwood and its in MHF campsite db because I put it there. >Here<

Trouble is Mike there are plenty of people that will pay those sort of prices (£25) so I'm not sure walking away makes any difference they still will get full occupancy


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

sallytrafic said:


> I agree with Ian C&CC holiday sites, (or any of the DA meets listed in the magazine). We now know an excellent CS for a fiver near Ringwood and its in MHF campsite db because I put it there. >Here<
> 
> Trouble is Mike there are plenty of people that will pay those sort of prices (£25) so I'm not sure walking away makes any difference they still will get full occupancy




More fool them then I say vote with your feet or wheels and don't go to expensive sites they might get the message.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Capitalism
An economic, political and social system based on private ownership of property, business and industry, and directed towards making the greatest possible profits for successful organizations and people.

You can now go to Argos Halfords asda tesco....... and get a large good quality tent for less than £100. We’ve just spent this weekend on a large commercial site that was 60% tents. 
Why would they worry about a few grumpy old buggers in motor homes not willing to pay the going rate during the school holidays.
:wink:


----------



## Waggy (Jan 15, 2006)

It's supply and demand folks  

Those complaining no doubt also complain when sites are full at busy times.

Nothing will change until the supply of good sites exceed demand.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi £25 per night is cheap! Haven at Burnham-on-Sea wanted £75 per night over Easter inc electric.

Olley


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi £25 per night is cheap! Haven at Burnham-on-Sea wanted £75 per night over Easter inc electric.
> 
> Olley


They were probably quoting for three pitches to accommodate your Winnebago


----------



## chrisndeb (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi All
I do have a little chuckle to myself when I read about people who dont think twice of spending £40k on a MH moaning about site fees.
Dont get me wrong they can be rip off prices but compare it to staying in a guest house or hotel, look at the difference home comfort etc.
Chris


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

buttons said:


> They were probably quoting for three pitches to accommodate your Winnebago


:lol: :lol: :lol:

Olley


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

we are off tomorrow stopping at whitewater park cc for one night and burrs country park cc for three nights both are good sites with immaculate facilities which is really important for mrs and miss geordie
total cost for sites in shcool half term £68.00,expensive i think not.plus if you add in what we save by stopping on aires when we are in france etc
i am more than happy to pay it.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

What I'd like to know is if campsites (e.g. the ones charging £20 a night or so) make a profit (I assume they do) and how much profit they make? I know from conversations we've had on here about forming our own MHF campsite (here or abroad) that the figures seem to be tight, especially when you have to take into account borrowing money to buy the site in the first place. Campsites that used to be farms presumably have already paid for the land. What about non-domestic rates? Costs of heating water for showers? Cost of employing wardens (although I know they're mostly paid at or around the minimum wage).

Last week, we were on a site with a lovely, modern amenities lock, spacious pitches with hardstanding and grass to the side, on-pitch electric, fresh water, and grey and black water waste dumps. We were paying £17 a night (plus £1 for the dog). It didn't seem that much to me.

Gerald


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies everybody. I suppose my main moan was about the old Forestry Commission sites which are now run by th CCC - since they took over they seem to have put up the prices by quite a margin. They paid a large chunk of cash to get these sites, and have obviously got to recover that, and we the customers have to pay for it in site fees.
But bear in mind that many of these sites are just a clearing in the forest without facilities - I think that they are yet again exploiting the families that can only get away in school holidays.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

The one that amazes me is Holgates in Silverdale - they charge £32.50 even off season. Mind, that seems cheap compared to the £29.50 they charge off season for tent without electricity!

I'm sure it's a nice site, and it does include pool, sauna etc, but eyewateringly expensive.


----------



## 1943 (May 28, 2008)

If you're watching the pennies try Haven. We spent three nights at Perranporth last week for less than £5 per night (mind you we did book it last September)


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I don't mind paying for facilities - if I want and need them.

However, most of the time I don't!

All I need is a place to put my four wheels - no water, no emptying, no showers/loos, no shop, no playground, no dog-walking & etc.

I needed to spend a night in Shrewsbury recently. The choice was between Oxon Hall at something over £25 for the night or a nearby C&CC CS at a tenner.

Guess which we chose?! A tenner is not a lot, but we used no facilities (only electricity, water & drain available anyway). An expensive aire!

That is what is wrong here _cf_ with most of €urope - no choice.


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi £25 per night is cheap! Haven at Burnham-on-Sea wanted £75 per night over Easter inc electric.
> 
> Olley


Hello 1943 - there you see the difference between off peak and peak seasons! :x


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi went to Eastern Farm Park over the weekend to show the grandson the animals, found out its got a CL, £15 per night plus a one off £6.75 incase you want to visit the park during your stay.

Grass field, no facilitys except for water, dump and 16amp electric.

Olley


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

olley said:


> Hi went to Eastern Farm Park over the weekend to show the grandson the animals, found out its got a CL, £15 per night plus a one off £6.75 incase you want to visit the park during your stay.
> Grass field, no facilitys except for water, dump and 16amp electric.
> Olley


Stayed at the Orwell Meadows in your home town this weekend. £17 per night, great site with all facilities and very friendly staff. Walks along the river, close to the coast, had a really nice weekend. Will be visiting again soon.


----------



## GEOMAR (Mar 16, 2008)

*campsite prices*

Come to aberdeenshire and use council run sites 15 ppn or 09 ppn for pensioners with all facilities
ALFG


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

> Come to aberdeenshire and use council run sites 15 ppn or 09 ppn for pensioners with all facilities
> ALFG


Oh dear - How much for those of us who no longer have all the facilities. 

Paul


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Very droll.

Except I can longer remember what that means!


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Ooops. Posted twice. See below


----------



## andyangyh (May 1, 2005)

Seems it's "Head Above the Parapet" time again. The site we manage is not cheap but it is immaculately kept with beautiful shower blocks. We also have a rally field with no showers, no loos - just a couple of taps, some bins and somewhere to empty your loo - which we let out for very cheap nightly costs (between £6 and £7 a night regardless of how many people are in the van). .Down the road is a CL - similar to our rally field but with a loo. That costs a little more than our rally field. A mile or so away is a site with a clubhouse and bar. The takings from their bar, take-away and club subsidise their pitch fees although they are actually a pound or so more per night than us for a family of 4. They charge per pitch whereas we charge per person. Then again they need more staff (bar staff, swimming pool attendant etc). This year, due to the high cost of the Euro, credit crunch and the good weather so far we are very busy but running a campsite is still not a guaranteed route to riches. When the foot and mouth and mad cow emergencies were closing the countryside they were closing campsites too. 

What matters in the end is that you feel that you have got value for money. Our ralliers come back year after year so they must feel they get value for their fees and our visitors book on the main site is full of nice comments too and we get lots of people coming back to us time after time. Those that want evening entertainment and a bar and restaurant don't come to us. Those that want a more peacefull atmosphere don't go to the site down the road. It's horses for courses. In the end we charge what people who use our site are happy to pay. You always have a choice - stay at a B&B and pay B&B prices. Stay at the Savoy and expect to pay more. The only problem comes when a B&B charges Savoy prices - but places like that don't last too long.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

buttons said:


> Stayed at the Orwell Meadows in your home town this weekend. £17 per night, great site with all facilities and very friendly staff. Walks along the river, close to the coast, had a really nice weekend. Will be visiting again soon.


Hi buttons never stayed there but we did look around a couple of years ago. Only drawback to me is the long hike to the bus stop, but it certainly is a nice area.

Olley


----------

